# Young Men, Bad Calls



## gradygirl (Jun 19, 2006)

A few months ago, I was doing rounds in the E.D. at Hartford Hospital when a Red Pod (high priority trauma) was announced over the intercom. The residents who knew I was there ushered me into the trauma room where the pt. was to be brought. The doors opened and I saw a flight medic stretcher surfing with the pt. down the hall. They worked on this kid for about 15 minutes, but as he had been down for over an hour already, there wasn't much they could do. He was an unhelmeted 18 y.o. ATVer who had ramped his ATV over an embankment at over 50 mph and landed on his head in the lake.

My best friend (who is a medic in Hartford) and his partner were called to the scene of a motorcycle vs. guardrail over the weekend. The 22 y.o. college student apparently did over 165 mph into the barrier, causing him to be decapitated along with losing an arm and a leg.

:censored: calls suck.


----------



## dizzymedic (Jun 20, 2006)

Ouch, those are tough calls.  We had one like that last summer.  The kid was 16 years old and had saved all winter for a four wheeler.  He was enjoying his new bike when he was climbing up an offramp and didn't make it up.  The ATV tipped over and he fell with the bike.  He landed in the water below and the bike pinned him under.  By the time the medic arrived (this happened in the evening and he was found in the morining), there was nothing they could do...


----------



## emtd29 (Jul 8, 2006)

and they're called DONORCYCLES because....???


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 9, 2006)

dizzymedic said:
			
		

> Ouch, those are tough calls. We had one like that last summer. The kid was 16 years old and had saved all winter for a four wheeler. He was enjoying his new bike when he was climbing up an offramp and didn't make it up. The ATV tipped over and he fell with the bike. He landed in the water below and the bike pinned him under. By the time the medic arrived (this happened in the evening and he was found in the morining), there was nothing they could do...


 

We had that same thing happen here to a 25y/o Hispanic male on a riding mower.


----------



## Anomalous (Jul 9, 2006)

"and they're called DONORCYCLES because....???"

I believe it is because they generally die from head injury, thus leaving a lot of other good parts.


----------



## c-spine (Jul 10, 2006)

dizzymedic said:
			
		

> Ouch, those are tough calls.




yeah. I thought my first experience was bad. 23 year old unrestrained driver slid into the ditch in february, ended up with his truck hitting a tree with the driver's side/roof section. He had a small truck - the kind with no back seat, and was half out of the truck. There was nothing I could do either. I talked to a friend of mine who said he knew someone who knew the kid and that he had snapped his neck when his truck went up (I guess it went airborne for a moment before hitting the tree).


----------



## FF894 (Sep 2, 2006)

obscure reference:  On our department we send the probies in first (once they are ready) to get them experience.  I wasn't on this call but I have heard it too many times.  Crew is disaptched to a MVA car vs. TT unit.  Upon approach to the intersection they see a car wedged under the trailer.   It took some time to get the car out from under, the crew moves in, sending probie first to asses the pt.  He looked into the car and realized the pt had been decapitated.  Probie turned around and vomited right there in the street.  He took a few weeks off before returning to work.  Poor kid saw a bad one on his first call. :wacko:


----------

